# REPORT: 3-Way Trade



## D7 (Nov 22, 2003)

*TO TORONTO:* 
Jalen Rose
Antawn Jamison
Tony Delk

*TO DALLAS:* 
Antonio Davis

*TO CHICAGO:* 
Alvin Williams
Jerome Williams
Morris Peterson

This is not official and may or may not change by later tonight and early tomorrow morning. Other possibilities include the Raptors sending Hakeem Olajuwon's and/or Eric Montross' contract(s) to the Mavs, and Chicago sending Eddie Robinson and/or Donyell Marshall to either the Raptors or the Mavericks. Draft picks being moved around is also a possibility.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Holy smiles  :laugh:   :yes: 

anyway. 


Toronto is packing themselves up.....wow.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

Where did you hear this?? I don't think they should trade Jamison this early, he is a good spark off the bench. Tony Delk is also going to do a better job backing up Nash an Fin then Travis Best does.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Before you believe this, read this link: Cuban 


The man himself denies it.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

that would be the dumbest trade


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

Jamison should be dealt if not to the raptors to some where else where he isn't the 6th man and can play to his potential with good minutes


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> Jamison should be dealt if not to the raptors to some where else where he isn't the 6th man and can play to his potential with good minutes


Why is that? The guy plays starters minutes and he is in the game when it matters, at the end of the game. Who cares who the actual starters are.

And this trade would be monumentally stupid for the Mavericks. Please tell me how Antonio Davis is going to make the Mavs a better team with the loss of Jamison. Here we go again with these ridiculous Antonio Davis to the Mavs rumours. He is a skinny although wirey 6'9" 240 lb PF with very little offensive game. So please try and explain to me how this would help the Mavericks. It wouldn't.


----------



## fin patterson (Nov 20, 2003)

man thats an awesome trade! for the bulls and raptors. NOT THE MAVS


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> Jamison should be dealt if not to the raptors to some where else where he isn't the 6th man and can play to his potential with good minutes


youre getting boring...


----------

